# Germany at Last



## bulawayolass

After lot of unfruitful plans over the last 3 years that were basically down to me not wanting to go afar because of mums health but Mum passed in April.

We need a break badly Andy's stress & no holiday since 95 because of uni and work then looking after his mum with Dementia, all my problems in my life but we got married in May and this is our unwind time and a new start.

l am about to pay our health ins and commit Andy and l to Germany for the whole of September, will nip over to see family near Zug in Switzerland on way back. And possibly pop over to Holland as in the area.

Brian and l went through Germany in 2000 and enjoyed it but were on way to Croatia but always wanted to return and explore further.

The idea is to every day stick a pin in a guide book head for a S/Platz nearby and see what we find. Have absolutely no plans unless anyone says don't miss... 

Looking at travel fares we will go Dover to Dunkirk and through Belgium, overnight at Gent (probably) or wherever we choose.


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations on your wedding!


I love Germany so I am sure you will have a great time. My best advice is to try the local food. Some of it is delicious! And some is weird. But it's up to you which is which.  

If I should pick one place to go it would be the historic town of Goslar.


----------



## camallison

Also, you shouldn't miss the beautiful old town of Rothenburg and, if you like a dry white wine, try their Franken wine. It is usually bottled in a bottle the same shape as Mathieus Rosé. It has an earthy and dry touch to it.

Whatever you do, follow Christine's advice and try the local food - I have never had a bad meal anywhere in Germany, and I lived there for 6 years.

Colin

[Reason for edit - spelling!]


----------



## iconnor

Don't miss the Mosel valley it is beautiful.


----------



## teemyob

*germany*

Congratulations.

So Many places to try in Germany. Never been but told lake constance is nice and visit to the Neuschwanstein Castle is a must (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Fame).

We had our Honeymoon in Germany 26 years ago. We toured a lot and loved the Mosel and Rhein. There are many nice places to visit. Inc the Marksburg castle

Ruddesheim is very nice, take the cable car trip.
Bernkastel-Kues on the centre of the Mosel
Mehring was a nice quiet place on the mosel with great cycling tracks

Have a great trip.

TM

http://www.loreley-info.com/eng/rhein-rhine/castles.php


----------



## Spacerunner

You must 'do' the Alpenstrasse in the south of Germany. Its the border area at the foot of the German/Austrian alps. Many good stellpalatze with superb views.

As for food, when you eat out and the menu includes salad its always served as a starter course. So don't do as we did and sit there waiting for the rest of the dish but eat the salad then the main dish arrives afterwards.


----------



## meavy

Congratulations on your wedding!

Just back from a month in Germany - you can't really go wrong. There is so much to see and do, and the country is Motorhome friendly.

The Harz mountains are great; to Goslar I would add Wernigerode and Quetlingburg.

Then there is the Moselle, a really easy introduction to the country. We tend to do a dash from the Channel, fill up with fuel in Luxembourg and head for Trier. We like to stay at the Stellplatz where the animals used to be kept for the Roman Amphitheatre, now a vineyard:

http://www.vonnell.de/en/mobile-homes-camping-site

Then potter along the Moselle to Koblenz.

And turn south after that.

We made a mental note in future to travel the motorways on a Sumday as lorries aren't allowed on that day and you can cover a lot of distance with less hassle.

Enjoy your trip!
Susan


----------



## commuter

if you get as far as Schwaibia you need to try "Kase Spatzle" and the wonderfully titled "ein paar seiten mit linsen und spatzle"

Spatzle is the local kind of pasta and Kase is cheese which is served with crispy fried onions and the other meal is served with a pair of sausages and a lentil and ham stew.

If you get time go to the Wilhelma zoo in Stuttgart where the restaurant usually serves both meals but you will need a very full day to eat and look round.

Try the local weiss beers if you're not a wine drinker

Have fun!!


----------



## camallison

With all these recommendations, you're going to need about 3 months as your break to visit them all! Just goes to show what a wonderful country it is to visit with your motorhome.

Colin


----------



## bulawayolass

Many thanks everyone notes taken. I am going to get the bordeatlas (SP) and also the Brit stops German version and have the mobile life on my phone.

Booked ferry tonight so all set now to make sure all paperwork is sorted. One query can l use my paper driving licence in France, Germany, Belgium, Switzerland, Holland or do l need the "international licence" please?

Many thanks

*Caro*


----------



## Glandwr

I've used my old pink paper licence to hire cars in both Portugal and France and had assumed that it is OK throughout the EU

Dick


----------



## commuter

I have the old style pink paper licence and have had no problems in Germany hiring cars etc

However I've not been stopped and had to produce documents so I cannot be 100% sure

There's some info here but I'm sure Google will find more

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/renew-driving-licence


----------



## Qnapper

Well we are sitting in Rinteln right now in 31C. Heading to Berlin in next few days and then back via Moselle to Koblenz. Enjoy and you never know might pass each other.


----------



## bulawayolass

Many thanks everyone l am just getting a tad nervous about getting everything right. I will have a good read later at the link Commuter,
Sounds bliss John .


----------



## McGeemobile

We've used the old paper licences in these and other countries, and had to show them once in Spain with no problems.
Don't forget to get your Umwelt stickers for Germany though.
Happy travelling.


----------



## bulawayolass

Umwelt on list CB has MOT in July and the emissions are on that l will then sort it off the site someone posted which l saved .. someplace









Not sure on Go Box did you order here or get it there?


----------



## barryd

I'm pretty sure you only need an umwelt sticker if your going into big cities. I've never had one. I'm certain you don't need a go box! Unless your going to Austria and are over 3.5 tons


----------



## peejay

bulawayolass said:


> Umwelt on list CB has MOT in July and the emissions are on that l will then sort it off the site someone posted which l saved .. someplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on Go Box did you order here or get it there?


Hi,

No need for emmisions info, all you need is your V5.

Motorhomes registered Jan 97 - Dec 2000 qualify for a red sticker.

Motorhomes registered Jan 01 - Dec 05, a yellow sticker.

Motorhomes registered Jan 06 onwards, a green sticker.

Loads more info about how to get them etc here......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-43830-umwelt-zone-summary-amp-faqs.html

Have a great time.

Pete


----------



## bulawayolass

Gawd l love you Barry l had got myself confused over go boxes. Yes you right Austria.. l think no tolls in Germay....something about not agreeing about setting them up can someone confirm that for my peanut brain please 
Getting a sticker so l have it as places to visit unknown and if there no hassling about getting one on the fly.


----------



## bulawayolass

Gawd l love you Barry l had got myself confused over go boxes. Yes you right Austria.. l think no tolls in Germay....something about not agreeing about setting them up can someone confirm that for my peanut brain please 
Getting a sticker so l have it as places to visit unknown and if there no hassling about getting one on the fly.


----------



## barryd

Bulawynlass wrote:"Gawd l love you Barry"

Of course you do! :d


----------



## Telbell

FWIW my advice would be to avoid the A8 if at all you can. 

intermittent Road works throughout its entirety most of which will continue for 18 months to 2 years. Will be great when finished though


----------



## bulawayolass

Thanks Telbell will make a note of that


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> Bulawynlass wrote:"Gawd l love you Barry"
> 
> Of course you do! :d


careful Caro

You don't want to come between me and my toy boy

Barry I'll speak to you later :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass

Ok Oma erm grannie oh hell l mean Aldra


----------



## aldra

you are forgiven :evil: :evil: 

aldra


----------



## suedew

Caro, we hope to get to Germany next year may/june time, so will be watching your posts with interest.

Sue


----------



## utternutter

As you are going in September, there is always the fantastic Oktoberfest in Munich!!! Even if you dont partake in the beer, the sights and atmosphere are something to behold!!! 
 
We will be visiting whilst at a smaller beer festival in Erding!!!


----------



## mandyandandy

We are heading that way in August, down Romantic road to Constance up to Trier and back. Bord Atlas has been great, went through last week and with other half and daughter picked out these for translation as they seem to come up quite often. Hope they are helpful, have put them on another thread about Germany but thought you may not see them. 


Wie Viel - How much?
Ge fallen - Please 
Strom - Electric
Wasser - Water
Lange - Long
Auf Pflaster - Hard Standing
Ankunft bis - Length of stay
Kostenlos - FOC
Lange auf Wiese - Long space on Grass
Lange auf Schotter - Long space on Gravel
Geoffnet vom - open from
Keine Aufenthalts-Beschrankung - No limit on stay
Keine auf-enthaltsbegrenzung - no stay limit
Kurtaxe und Entsorgung - Tourist tax & disposal
jede weitere person - each additional person
Fullung - Filling
Bis -tooWohnmobilplatze - mobilehome ,/ RV sites
Hund - Dog /hound 
Ruhiger - Quiet 
Weiter - More
Bis - is up to
aufenhalt - Visitors
Stadtrand - Outskirts
Ra-Sengittersteinen - Grass/pavers
WLAN gratis - Free WIFI
off nungszeiten - opening hours
geoffnet - open
segeln - Sailing
Surfen - Surfing
Angeln - fishing 
Besichtigungen - Visits/Tours
Fur Restaurantgaste - Free to restaurant guests
Mul-lentsorgung - Waste Disposal 
Freizeit - Leisure Time
Anfahrt - Approach from
Rad Fahren - Biking
Kanu Fahren - Canoeing
Wandern - Walking/hiking
Erlebnisschwimmbad - Aqua Centre
Naturbad - Out door pool
Platz beim freibad Hirschbach - Place at the outdoor swimming pool
Eintritt ins Freibad Fure zwei personen - Admission into outdoor pool for 2
Bezahlung an der Kasse des Bads - Pay at the checkout at the Baths
Direckt am Freizeitbad gelegen - Located right next to recreational
Rad- und Wanderwegenetz - Cycling & walking network
Schenswudigkeiten - Places of interest/attractions
Schlosspark - Castle gardens
Kirche - Church
Burgen and/with Wasser Schlosser - Castles with water /moats/locks
puppenmuseum - Doll museum
Wein - Wine
Schloss - Castle/steley home, palace, chateau
Trimme-dich-pfad - Jogging path
Walderlebnispark mit grillstelle - Forest adventure park with BBQ area
am nordostichen stadtrand - on north easter outskirts of town
Tiefer Stollen - Tunnels deep

Symbols --
Four arrows pointing to dot - Place is centrally located 
Pig with handle - Free Space
Camera - Space with beautiful views
VE - Supply & Waste / possibility of place
Tree - Quiet place in middle of nature
Clock - Course recommeded only for travel through (no overnight) 


Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## bulawayolass

BRILLIANT thanks Mandy l was going to ask about words in the atlas


----------

